# Help with Bastimentos breeding



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i have seen eggs and tads in my tank for over a year now, but no luck with anything more so i'm seeking some advice about what i could do to fix it.

it seems like a lot of their eggs start to develop for a week or two, but then they seem to get white and goupy. wish i had a picture. almost looks as if they were squashed. anybody ever see this?

i've also seen a couple tads free swimming in different canisters but after a few weeks i find them dead. i usually flush the canisters with ro water every week or so, i hand mist. i just recently filled the canisters with tadpole tea instead of ro water and was thinking of putting a bit of java moss in their too.

this is their latest clutch. it is their first one i found on a brom leaf instead of a film canister. guess they like their new broms.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Never flush a brom or film canister fully w/ ro or distilled. You only want to fill up for evaporation or loss. Those look like pretty healthy tads forming. Also, make sure your vit/min aren`t opened more than 3-4 months. I`m noticing that these supplements vary from batch to batch and seem to loose vit d very quick.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

What size tank are they in? Many people have gotten them to breed in 10 gallon verts, but my pairs only successfully raised froglets once they got into a larger tank with larger broms and more places to deposit the tads.

rob


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

maybe the ro water is a contributor. is spring water a better choice? but not sure if that would affect developing eggs. do they absorb nutrients through the egg? i know my vitamins are old right now but of course weren't always like that and have always had this problem. i'm picking up new vits at a meeting this saturday.

they are in a 15 vert with 4 broms, other plants, and 6 canisters.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

spring water is what i use and although it may leave deposits on the glass it is much healthier for the frogs and in turn the tads. most especially if you have standing water whether in a brom or pool it should be of spring water type since ro has been stripped of its nutrients and the frogs having permeable skin can possibly get minerals and vitamins literally sucked out of them when standing in this water.

james


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

if you just top off evaporated water, won't the water go bad? it doesn't have to be flushed at all even just some of it? since i just started with the tadpole tea i see if that makes a difference and i'll try some spring water in the canisters too


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

well good news so far. two of the tads have been transported. You can see pics in the thread posted below. also, here's a pic of one of the tadpoles in a canister that she laid three eggs for him to eat. is it safe to say that if these tads don't make it, it's something with the water? cuz they seem pretty healthy so far. right now all the canisters have a mix of water with black water extract.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/36834-basti-carrying-tad.html#post328191


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

well, like always, a few tads died. there's still 3 young ones in a canister that hatched over a week ago but mom hasn't transported them so i don't know if they'll make it. they are determined though, just found 5 more eggs today.

anyways, should i dump the containers with the dead tads? the dead ones almost look like they're bloated or something. their bellies are large and a light color. i gotta figure out what's going wrong.


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

Can you give us a little more info about your setup? How long has it been running? Did you construct it yourself?

How long have you had your bastis? Did you get them as a pair, and if so proven or probable?


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

sure thing. they are about 2.5 years old, bought them at 6 months old. 

they were first in a 12x12x18 exo-terra for about two years, and about a month ago i put them in a 15gal vert so they'd have more room (the exo is about equal to a 10gal). they've laid about 12 eggs since i moved them to the 15.

i just bought new vitimins, and switched to using black water extract. do you guys flush ur broms or canisters? or just top them off? i wonder if it has something to do with the water since they always seem to healthy but then die as tads


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

themann42 said:


> sure thing. they are about 2.5 years old, bought them at 6 months old.
> 
> they were first in a 12x12x18 exo-terra for about two years, and about a month ago i put them in a 15gal vert so they'd have more room (the exo is about equal to a 10gal). they've laid about 12 eggs since i moved them to the 15.
> 
> i just bought new vitimins, and switched to using black water extract. do you guys flush ur broms or canisters? or just top them off? i wonder if it has something to do with the water since they always seem to healthy but then die as tads


Did they ever lay in the Exo? I think it might the water, I just top off my broms and canisters when they're running low. The only time I flush is when I add enough water to expel the old water when there are a bunch of drowned FFs.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

yeah they layed in the exo too. what kind of water do you use to flush and top off with?


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

I use RO water. I know a lot of people have RO systems, but I just hold onto my 1 gallon water jugs and fill them up at the RO water refillers outside most grocery stores. Costs about 25¢ a jug. 

For my tad water, I set out some tap water and age it a week or two. Then I add a little to the condiment cups when they need a top off. I also brew some tadpole tea and keep it in an old plastic bottle with all the air sucked out. I found that tadpole tea develops fungus on the surface after awhile unless it's sealed. They get just a few drops of tea occasionally.

My intermedius like to lay on dry spots though, and I've never had to worry about the eggs dying due to poor water. The male should keep them wet by peeing on them occasionally and the humid air helps too.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i do the same, just hold onto jugs and fill them at meijer. does stagnant water ever become a problem? do people fill them each day?

well another tad died. i pulled this one and took a picture so you guys can see what i mean about how they look bloated or something. anybody ever see something like this? i actaully saw this one eat a deposited egg so i know it was healthy and eating at one point.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump for the photo, i wanna know if anybody's seen anything like this


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i remember a member a while back posted up a situation like this where a few of their tads had this problem where the yolk sac never retracted into the body and was eventually fatal. i can't remember the specifics, or if the cause was ever pin pointed. sorry, i know this doesn't help much, but all i can tell you is its happened before.


----------

